# Advice on 2 wheel cart collector



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

Model #14070 is a Bolens/Troy-bilt large capacity two wheel cart collector with a model #14058 power packer unit. It fits Troy-bilt GTX16-20 tractors with 42" or 48" mower decks as well as Bolens GT 1800-2000 series tractors with 42" or 48" mower decks.

has anyone used this unit or the unit that i believe it to be as model 30921 with power packer?

any advice on this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the set up but it sounds very similar to the baggers on a john deere.

Do you have a bolens/troy-bilt tractor that it would fit or are you thinking about adapting it to a different model?


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

*yuppers*

it will fit the 1669l tractor that i have with the 48 inch deck that i have. hoping it will make my leaf pickup a lil easier and quicker since i do it for oither people


----------

